# With what should I brush my buns/rolls before baking them ?



## frenchguycooking (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello guys,

This is the question I have had on my mind for a long time. I always read in recipes that I should use this or that liquid... But Maybe they are wrong, or maybe I won't obtain the finish I like ! Everyone's different.

*So I decided to make an Experiment.*

I prepared 12 popular brushing found in recipes (offline and online) and I applied them to dinner rolls I made. 

The liquids I used :
- Egg white
- Egg yolk
- Beaten egg
- Water Egg Wash ( egg + 2Tbsp water )
- Milk Egg Wash ( egg + 2Tbsp milk )
- Melted butter
- Buttermilk
- Milk
- Oil
- Baking Soda Water ( 1tsp baking soda and 3 tsp water )
- Water
- None ( essential to point out differences )

The results were quite interesting ! 

To sum things up : Here's my conclusion ( in my opinion only )

- For sweet buns : I would choose "Egg wash with milk" because the color is rich and the buns were shiny.

- For salty buns : I would choose "Milk" or "Baking soda water". I 'd rather use something simple like Milk. The baking soda adds a "Pretzel-like" taste to it which i really love.

Tell me what brushing you prefer 

See you around,


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2013)

None.

I wait until I pull the rolls from the oven and brush the tops with a stick of cold butter.  

It helps to make a tender crust.

I do this because my Mother and my Grandmother did it that way!


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 17, 2013)

I do like Aunt Bea for the same reason.


----------



## Janet H (Jun 17, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> I do like Aunt Bea for the same reason.



Yup - me too although I have used cream just at the end for a good result.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> I do like Aunt Bea for the same reason.




You do it because Aunt Bea's mother and grandmother did it?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 17, 2013)

It depends on what kind of finish you want on the bread. Normally I prefer rustic bread, so I don't brush with anything. But other times when I want a shiny finish, I'll use an egg wash.


----------

